# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Nicotineaanslag
weet iemand hoe je nicotineaanslag op je bovenlip af kunt komen? Chloor helpt niet bij me.

----------

hallo

Stoppen met roken

groeten

----------

??? Ja maar al stop je ermee, is dat nog niet zo gauw weg hoor! Ik had nog heel lang bruine vingers. Maar het GAAT WEG op den duur zonder middeltjes te gebruiken.
Ook de groeten.  :Wink:

----------

:Wink: pak een halve citroen en wrijf er mee over je vingers en je bovenlip,het gaat steeds minder worden

----------

Ik rookte als een ketter maar heb nog nooit last gehad van gele vingers of een bovenlip die aangetast is????

----------

:Embarrassment:  Ik dacht dat jij nooit gerookt had? ;D ;D
Gr. WOMAN

----------


## Luuss0404

Nicotine aanslag verwijderen van lippen en vingers:
* Last van nicotine tussen uw wijs -en middelvinger? Oplossing: een schijfje citroen over uw vingers halen, desnoods dit herhalen en weg zijn de nicotinesporen. (dit kun je ook met lippen doen)
* nicotinevlekken aan de vingers kan je heel makkelijk verwijderen met gewone tandpasta. (dit kun je ook met lippen doen)
_(Bron: omaweetraad.com)_

----------

